
First Circuit Affirms Right to Record the Police - jamesbritt
http://www.cato-at-liberty.org/first-circuit-affirms-right-to-record-the-police/
======
egiva
Thank goodness - there aren't many things that get my blood boiling, but this
idea that police can arrest people for filming them really angers me. I saw a
news clip about a woman filming the police from inside her own home and they
arrested her. That seems abusive. People should be respectful, but I welcome
this news that the courts are finally affirming their right to film public
officials in public places.

------
tzs
Here's yesterday's discussion of this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2930417>

That was to this story: [http://www.universalhub.com/2011/court-says-state-
law-bannin...](http://www.universalhub.com/2011/court-says-state-law-banning-
recording-police-offi)

~~~
jamesbritt

        	[dead]
    

Odd.

